# Truth!!



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I miss holding hands, kissing, laughing, having someone to hold at night, cuddling on the couch, having someone to do things with and having someone to love and that loves me.

I havent felt loved by the opposite sex in over 5 years.

I miss it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

I know what it feels like to miss all that stuff. I miss it too, but I'm just accepting it as the future. I wish I hadn't gone to all the trouble I did to get and stay so danged healthy. Seriously. If I was fat, sick, and dying, I wouldn't have to think "I'll be like this for decades" I guess I can beat my head on a stump for a couple hours. If I get stupid enough, I won't have to think anything at all.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i understand......


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

:grouphug:Not what you're wanting, but I'm sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i miss it all too and i haven't felt loved since my first husband passed. like Zong. i'm darn healthy and probably got a good many years to look forward to. my aunt just passed last night at 99. all the others were older~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

..........


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going to gain 200 pounds and take up smoking. And bungie jumping. And fast food. I won't feel lonely too much longer!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

zong said:


> I'm going to gain 200 pounds and take up smoking. And bungie jumping. And fast food. I won't feel lonely too much longer!!


your just cruising for a nurse now.......your quest for love knows no bounds !!

you rock !!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

That was a sweet video, thanks for reminding me I'm a loser..LOL


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I felt that lack of human connection & love, except I was still married.:Bawling:
Now I still miss having that connection but at least there's a chance I will find someone who is offering everything I've missed for a very long time. :thumb:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> That was a sweet video, thanks for reminding me I'm a loser..LOL



dont make me turn you over my knee......lol.....your not a loser.....:bash:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

When it comes to love I am.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Fowler, you just make some bad choices. it don't mean you're a bad person. Just somebody who has made bad choices. Look at the reasons for the choices you made and examine them closely. The truth is inside you, always has been. You'll see it. Just cause you're wrong a time or 2 don't make you a loser.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Awwww, Fowler, Sweetie! I understand. I do, I do. I truly do! I went for 9 years without any of the "good stuff". It was a hard, lonely time. I know where you're at, Honey!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I miss it too
And me too, Fowler


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> When it comes to love I am.



pull ya chair up for ******* rambling..........

i have felt that way too.but not any more. WE ARE NOT LOSERS.how can a person be a loser that is able to love..to offer love....wants love...needs love.its the ones not wanting love that has troubles.the users and abusers are the losers.givers of love,heart,body and soul.....not losers at all.....their the winners.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

:grouphug:

Aww..nice group hug......Hey!..Whose copping a feel?????

NOW You stop......uh...................never mind......AWWWW GROUP HUG.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:.............:stars:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> pull ya chair up for ******* rambling..........
> 
> i have felt that way too.but not any more. WE ARE NOT LOSERS.how can a person be a loser that is able to love..to offer love....wants love...needs love.its the ones not wanting love that has troubles.the users and abusers are the losers.givers of love,heart,body and soul.....not losers at all.....their the winners.


Thanks Elk, now I'm all teary eyed.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Smalltowngirl said:


> I felt that lack of human connection & love, except I was still married.:Bawling:
> Now I still miss having that connection but at least there's a chance I will find someone who is offering everything I've missed for a very long time. :thumb:


i had a marriage like that too. no love and affection whatsoever. day in and day out like that is able to wear you down. i'd rather be alone than have that ever again. ~Georgia.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Here's a nice kissing song for all you unkissed, but imminently kissable women. If it was up to me........well, never mind. 

[YOUTUBE]dls_cBmUt7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Thanks Elk, now I'm all teary eyed.


your going to get all snot nosed again....heres a hanky....blow real hard....errr.....inhale i mean.....you'll wake in the morning refreshed...lmao


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

This is more my style.... Call BR549...

[YOUTUBE]6tp4RgeILyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i love that song.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

nehimama said:


> Awwww, Fowler, Sweetie! I understand. I do, I do. I truly do! I went for 9 years without any of the "good stuff". It was a hard, lonely time. I know where you're at, Honey!


Thank you Nehi and everyone. I am extremely happy for you Nehi.

I guess I'm just having a pity party, but I really miss the smell, the touch, the laughter, skin touching skin, and a nice shoulder to place my head on. Strong hands stroking my hair, I'm just pathetic.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Thank you Nehi and everyone. I am extremely happy for you Nehi.
> 
> I guess I'm just having a pity party, but I really miss the smell, the touch, the laughter, skin touching skin, and a nice shoulder to place my head on. Strong hands stroking my hair, I'm just pathetic.



is it pathetic to want love...no...is pathetic to want the touch of a mate...no....is it pathetic to want to rest a weary head on a mate....nope.....soooo....why say your pathetic.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't let it get to ya. You're a caring, compassionate, strong woman and this funk is just a speed bump.
[YOUTUBE]Q7RPCFfudmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]a9YQPWqTnx4[/youtube]


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Dammit, fowler. Don't make me say "You're hot" OK, you ask for it

[YOUTUBE]Xd9VwVPEhnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you Zong, it's not about being "Hot" as you say. 

It's about being lonely and missing being loved.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't help that. All I can do is try to say something to make you smile.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you zong. :kiss:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

All this mean talk is making me want to go to bed without any supper. Nor a shower either. Ain't no wonder I end up smoking crackers.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok, maybe you need a little harder knock on the head.:rock:
[YOUTUBE]4AD5fX4sveo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

But, but, but....I love you, Fowler!!! :kissy:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I miss having an anchor.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]n1dOE-oeLG0[/youtube]


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I miss the hugs from behind when I am washing dishes. I really miss sleeping intertwined with someone. I miss long slow kisses. Dang Dang Dang!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> I miss having an anchor.


Yes!! Though it's good for me to prove to myself that I can walk the road alone, it gets lonely. I miss the trust and "homeplace" feeling that was there until 7-8 yrs ago. That feeling that you have when you _just know_.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I miss getting lied to and cheated on. I also miss quite a lot, having money taken out of my pocket while I'm sleeping. And my pain medication stolen, too I miss being talked to like I'm a moron. Being alone ain't half bad.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Sleeping single in a double bed bites too.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

tambo said:


> I miss the hugs from behind when I am washing dishes. I really miss sleeping intertwined with someone. I miss long slow kisses. Dang Dang Dang!


I'm right there with you gurl. I love the way a mans arm feels when it brushes up against mine.

I want to be in love with the right person this time. I'm may never find another soulmate, but I truely do hope I find blissful happiness.

Where's Darren, I need a roll in the hay...LOL!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

What I miss most is that feeling when somebody you love so much don't even have enough feelings for you to ever be honest with you. I also miss somebody calling me up to tell me how no count I am. At least, I'd miss it if they would ever stop. I miss that like I miss hemmoroids.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I hate not being understood.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> Ok, maybe you need a little harder knock on the head.:rock:


Got hay?...LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I miss it a lot when a woman gets her new boyfriend obsessed with you to the point he's calling you telling you you're no count too. I really like having someone lie about my private life with her. It makes me proud that what I considered near sacred is a butt of moronic jokes between drooling idiots. Yep, I really miss all that stuff.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]_LpnL-RLJrc[/youtube]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ah Gee Nehi. I feel so sorry for you that you went 9 years without IT. Nobody should have to suffer so much

Bumfuzzel lol

Glad to hopefully hear your playing catch up now lol


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> Got hay?...LOL


Yup! 

And anti-chloroform pills.:kiss:

I think I'd like to stay awake for it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

What I mostly miss is when I trusted my own judgment.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Strong hands, flirty glances, passion.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

zong said:


> What I miss most is that feeling when somebody you love so much don't even have enough feelings for you to ever be honest with you.


I just got a belly full of this. Still have the bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Glances to see if I'm watching. Pretensions of caring. Yeah. I see reality. It's ugly.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> Yup!
> 
> And anti-chloroform pills.:kiss:
> 
> I think I'd like to stay awake for it.


Fine, you can stay awake...but I still get to tie you up.....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I would like a man to open my pickles.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd like a woman to pretend she was asleep once more. And to tell me that for some reason, she suddenly realized that sex ain't nothing and that I'm garbage because I believed her yesterday when she said it was important. Oh, yes!! I miss love so freaking much!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I could have a better life cutting my own head off with a chainsaw.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't miss nothing. I'm just tired of being lied to.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Your bringing me down zong, I should just go shank myself with a rusty spoon...LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I was trying to be nice. Now I'm being honest. My experiences aren't all that good. It's a lot of work for me to believe everything will be OK one day. A lot of effort for me to tell that to other people. I honestly believe that fore most people, it will be OK one day. I'm the ticktock man. for every good, there is a bad. I get the bad. It just is. I'm not a happy person. I work at trying to make other people smile. It's my life. My goal.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> Fine, you can stay awake...but I still get to tie you up.....LOL


As long as you use your bacon bra for it. MMMMM, bacon! (In his best Homer Simpson.)



Fowler said:


> I would like a man to open my pickles.


Is this innuendo?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm tired. My hair hurts.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Well, I was trying to be nice. Now I'm being honest. My experiences aren't all that good. It's a lot of work for me to believe everything will be OK one day. A lot of effort for me to tell that to other people. I honestly believe that fore most people, it will be OK one day. I'm the ticktock man. for every good, there is a bad. I get the bad. It just is. I'm not a happy person. I work at trying to make other people smile. It's my life. My goal.


Well you sure do know how to put a damper on a women's pity party....LOL :hammer:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-JVeFRRLdAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

My soul hurts from relentless beatings.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Fowler said:


> Well you sure do know how to a damper on a women's pity party....LOL :hammer:


Fowler, you're a really sweet person. I think. Don't waste that on people who can't appreciate it. Thats all I can ever tell you. You have a lot to offer somebody. Don't offer it to the wrong one again. And don't come around me, I'm definitely the wrong one.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh boy. Here comes the standard "You'll find somebody special" pep talk...blah blah blah blah.

Pass the ketchup.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I could lie to you and tell you I wont come around.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Oh boy. Here comes the standard "You'll find somebody special" pep talk...blah blah blah blah.
> 
> Pass the ketchup.


Only if you knock me out first?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> *Fowler, you're a really sweet person. I think.* Don't waste that on people who can't appreciate it. Thats all I can ever tell you. You have a lot to offer somebody. Don't offer it to the wrong one again. And don't come around me, I'm definitely the wrong one.



do dodo do dodo where have I heard this before? It always starts like this too..LOL


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> Well I could lie to you and tell you I wont come around.


Don't take the coastal route. Swing up through TN, LOL:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> Oh boy. Here comes the standard "You'll find somebody special" pep talk...blah blah blah blah.
> 
> Pass the ketchup.


Goofy fishcake!! Not my problem if she finds somebody special. I know she don't need to throw herself away though. And neither do you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Fowler said:


> do dodo do dodo where have I heard this before? It always starts like this too..LOL


Fine, make the exact same mistake twice. I did. More than twice. At least I had a good time.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't worry about me, Zong. I have a plan. A B-I-G plan. Genius it is.

Cats. Lots of them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> Don't worry about me, Zong. I have a plan. A B-I-G plan. Genius it is.
> 
> Cats. Lots of them.


Deep fried, I hope. Count me in!! I'll bring squirrels.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

......no boys allowed in cat world.....

Freakin...frakin...why do my caps not work here?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres my lady..............

[youtube]X9Lifb2kmrM[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

This is horrible...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope you know how to cure yourself of cat poisoning. A horrific, painful death that can only be cured by a SK8RBOI in the room. Oh, well, I'll be doing my toes (thats slang for I'll be doing my neighbors wife while he's in the hospital) Good luck to you, the recently departed Raven12. Can I have that pegleg?? I'd do that, too.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Terrible news...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this is me and her talking...........

[youtube]K6LqhYMj5nM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have reached the age where I am too lazy to get up and walk 10 feet to get a beer out of the refrigerator.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh, well. All I wanted was to share your fried cat and return the favor with some squirrel gravy. You the one rather die than share fried cats. Nothing anybody could ever say will right this wrong.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I will give you my peg leg if you get up and get me a beer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Silly Raven12!! Beer ain't all that bad hot!
When you're one away from not walking, get them all out. Incidentally, I have one of those "dorm sized" fridges for a computer desk.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> I'm right there with you gurl. I love the way a mans arm feels when it brushes up against mine.
> 
> I want to be in love with the right person this time. I'm may never find another soulmate, but I truely do hope I find blissful happiness.
> 
> Where's Darren, I need a roll in the hay...LOL!!!


Where am I? I often wonder about that. 

Once upon a time I rented a room from a woman. That included kitchen privileges plus I got to listen to her sob stories about her current breakup and upcoming divorce. According to her she married first for love, the second time for security and the third time for sex. The fourth was going to be for money. 

My stay there provided lots of memories. All of which I consider bizarre.

One day I walked into the kitchen after work. She was looking at a photo album and crying. I said something I immediately regreted, "you must enjoy making yourself miserable."

She looked at me in shock. Later she thanked me. I felt really rotten after saying that. I don't anymore. Every day is fresh and new. You never know what's going to show up in the box of chocolates.

Now about that roll in the hay ...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> I have reached the age where I am too lazy to get up and walk 10 feet to get a beer out of the refrigerator.


the cure=cattle prod....lmao.......bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raven12 said:


> I'm tired. *My hair hurts.*


That brought back memories... My cousin would say that after a good drunk.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> Silly Raven12!! Beer ain't all that bad hot!
> When you're one away from not walking, get them all out. Incidentally, I have one of those "dorm sized" fridges for a computer desk.


Yeah, well I am going to put one in my lazy boy chair.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

elkhound said:


> the cure=cattle prod....lmao.......bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


If I hear buzzing it better be from something more enjoyable than a cattle prod.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

See?? it's stuff like Darren says that makes me want to smoke crackers. Which reminds me of a true story Woman was over here, I thought we were getting along real good. One thing led to another. Well, later on, the next morning, she was leaving. I still got this thing, it's an "entertainment center" piece of furniture. She stopped in front of it, I thought she was looking at her reflection in the mirror. Then looked at me real funny. Then left. I never heard from her again. A month later, I was standing in exactly the same spot, looking in the mirror. I saw, right in front of me, a half pack of ritz crackers and 2 packs of matches. That's when it dawned on me.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

@Raven, I guess my hair would hurt too.:banana: 










LOL, You just want to fling stuff too.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Darren said:


> Where am I? I often wonder about that.
> 
> Once upon a time I rented a room from a woman. That included kitchen privileges plus I got to listen to her sob stories about her current breakup and upcoming divorce. According to her she married first for love, the second time for security and the third time for sex. The fourth was going to be for money.
> 
> ...




Well after reading your story, I'm not in the mood anymore...LOL way to wreck it Darren...LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

No, I have given up on boys. Cats is where it's at. So low maintenance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm setting my hair on fire. Smells like pot. Well, I don't really know that, because I have anosmia. I can say anything about smell, its all true, or all false to me. It has no meaning. Sort of like love. You assign a meaning to it. then they all show you you're wrong.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I suddenly have a craving for Cheetos. What is that smell???


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> If I hear buzzing it better be from something more enjoyable than a cattle prod.


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> I suddenly have a craving for Cheetos. What is that smell???


Does it smell like pot? or hair? wait, you're making fun of me. Thats OK, I got a buzzing sound.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah well, I have a bunch of cat treats. Hey, desperate times (no Cheetos in cupboard) lead to desperate measures.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Raven12 said:


> No, I have given up on boys. Cats is where it's at. So low maintenance.


Nope, chickens. They have a better attitude then any cat I've come across.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Chickens can lay eggs. Cats are worthless, except for catburgers and catdogs.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Fowler said:


> Well after reading your story, I'm not in the mood anymore...LOL way to wreck it Darren...LOL


Not in the mood? There you go. Just like the others. It's a good thing I can't take a hint. :frypan:


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> Chickens can lay eggs. Cats are worthless, except for catburgers and catdogs.


Chickens poop all over the place. Cats have a box.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Chickens have a box too. Ain't you ever been to KFC? 8 piece box.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Chickens poop outside. Way better than having to sift the sh...........litter.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

homes are for humans....barns are for critters


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ole mother Hubbard went to the cupboard,
to give her poor doggie, or cat the bone.
But when she bent over


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

One night, it was cold as heck, and there was melting snow, just starting to freeze up. weather report called for a low of 15. huge rooster in his usual place, right under a leak in the roof. My daughter(age 6) knew he would freeze to death that night. We brought him in the house, in a cage. "Where should we put him?" I asked her. She looked at me, I looked at her. "In mama's room!! Jenny's mama was a horrible, horrible person. Anyway, around 4:00 AM, the rooster started crowing. It rattled the windows. Amazing how loud they are. And of course, Jenny's mama, being the drunk druggie she was, woke in a sheer panic! . One of my favorite memories.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> homes are for humans....barns are for critters


Shhh Elk! My dog might get mad at that! And my kids must be critters-they think they were born in a barn, leaving the dang door open all of the time.

Yes, we're a bassackward family.:grin:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

zong said:


> One night, it was cold as heck, and there was melting snow, just starting to freeze up. weather report called for a low of 15. huge rooster in his usual place, right under a leak in the roof. My daughter(age 6) knew he would freeze to death that night. We brought him in the house, in a cage. "Where should we put him?" I asked her. She looked at me, I looked at her. "In mama's room!! Jenny's mama was a horrible, horrible person. Anyway, around 4:00 AM, the rooster started crowing. It rattled the windows. Amazing how loud they are. And of course, Jenny's mama, being the drunk druggie she was, woke in a sheer panic! . One of my favorite memories.


now thats funny there....


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

One of the things that will set you free is the realization you dont' have to be married to a person to touch them. I kiss and hug and dance dirty and sit cozy with my girlfriends. And my boyfriends. Since ---->FRIEND<---ship is the basis the affection is real and a gift. And this does not diminish That Special Relationship(NO I'm not talking about anything kinky neither) in fact I think it enhances it because one is less inhibited and can "go farther"(y'all who knwo what I mean know what I mean). You realize life is short and it's a good thing to spread the love. In other countries friends hold hands, dance, kiss etc--it's a shame touching is so sexualized here in America. 

Yeah Cindilu was a little shy the first time I held her hand but she warmed up haha! (LOVE YA Cyn!)


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Being alone isn't all bad....I'm getting really good at stealing my own covers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

No kidding. I took some pain pills, then I stole some pain pills from myself and took them too!! Something tells me I'm about to start screaming and accusing myself of not caring.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

"You know what I hate?" 
"what?" 
"when I pretend that I care but I don't" 
"Shut up and go to sleep"
If I wasn't so drunk I'd leave" 
"If I wasn't as drunk as me, I'd drive myself away from here"
Why don't I just call the police on myself?"
"And what, tell them I'm an idiot?"


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ah Gee Nehi. I feel so sorry for you that you went 9 years without IT. Nobody should have to suffer so much
> 
> Bumfuzzel lol
> 
> Glad to hopefully hear your playing catch up now lol


Awww, Bill! What a sweet sentiment you've expressed here! Thank you for sharing that tender, caring side of yourself with all of us. See, you guys? Bill really isn't such a dunderhead after all! Hugs to you, Bill. :kiss:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> One of the things that will set you free is the realization you dont' have to be married to a person to touch them. I kiss and hug and dance dirty and sit cozy with my girlfriends. And my boyfriends. Since ---->FRIEND<---ship is the basis the affection is real and a gift. And this does not diminish That Special Relationship(NO I'm not talking about anything kinky neither) in fact I think it enhances it because one is less inhibited and can "go farther"(y'all who knwo what I mean know what I mean). You realize life is short and it's a good thing to spread the love. In other countries friends hold hands, dance, kiss etc--it's a shame touching is so sexualized here in America.
> 
> Yeah Cindilu was a little shy the first time I held her hand but she warmed up haha! (LOVE YA Cyn!)


Earth to space gurl...come in space gurl....LOL.
I never said you have to be married and the rolling stone song" if you cant be with the one you love, love the one your with?" Well 100 percent of the time that's me, myself and I....LOL
My hippie loving days are long gone, I prefer the intimacy of one on one with the opposite sex. I hold hands, dance and kiss my grandsons, children and sometimes my big dogs....LOL


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

ha, of course I wasn't saying YOU were saying you have to be married--I was talking into the room into the general air ha

there is affection and there is intimacy--I'm not talking you do intimacy with everyone, just not be afraid to touch more, more affection is ok!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm humping your leg right now....LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

is that affection or affliction lol OR NOT


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> I miss having an anchor.


For you it's your anchor.....for me....it's my Sail.


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Thank you Nehi and everyone. I am extremely happy for you Nehi.
> 
> I guess I'm just having a pity party, but I really miss the smell, the touch, the laughter, skin touching skin, and a nice shoulder to place my head on. Strong hands stroking my hair, I'm just pathetic.


Here ya go sweety..... Put your head on my shoulder, well have us a long slow dance.... probably wont stroke your hair but I will pull it a little bit...;-)


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> I'm tired. My hair hurts.





tambo said:


> That brought back memories... My cousin would say that after a good drunk.


:donut:

How funny! 

I say "My eyelashes hurt!"

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm sorry, I can't read five pages of this stuff  I really miss smelling someone that I know in my bed. Its been over 5 years for me. I know, though, that it will happen again, and that I will cherish it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

mimcking the sentence on the op

I havnt felt loved by the opposite sex in over 25yrs. I miss it

I DO TOO, AND, when I miss it too much, I say something on here that causes others to remind me what im really missing, and then I dont miss it anymore LOL lol.


----------

